# Cricket Revolution - Review



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2011)

It has been a while since I played a cricket game and decided to buy a new game, and finally I end up with this. The store had three games BLC2007, Ashes 2009 and Cricket Revolution. After I bought the game, I find an interesting news related to that game. The Official ICC Cricket World Cup 2011 PG Game is also developed by the same folks. I’ll come to this later. Now let’s get into action.

*techfanz.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/cover.jpg
The game was released on October 2009 and the ICC WC2011 game was released a month before. Apart from the titles of the game, both are identical and you can’t find any difference except the fact that the later title has all player name and stadiums available because it’s officially licensed by ICC.

If you have played EA Cricket or BLC series, and feel likes you can hit every ball to fence within 30 minutes of game play, it’s not. This game requires time and concentration to master the strokes and that is where the Cricket Revolution stands tall. I played BLC 2005 and within 20 minutes of game play I mastered almostall shots and started to blast most of the balls to the fence. I expected the same with game and now even after 10+ hours of game play,I am unable to score anything more than 60 in 10 overs.  Imagine the game’s potential. Let’s move onto the minute details.

*Interface*

*techfanz.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Menu.jpg

The game's interface is pretty cool and nothing tough here. With a decent intro sequence, the game takes you to main menu, from where you can choose the different game modes like Single Player, Online/LAN Gaming and options, team management etc. To be precise, the interface is clean, simple and easy to navigate. 

*Gameplay*

Straight away I've seen the controls and started an exhibition match. Selected India as my team and England as opponent. I got out the very first delivery I faced. A Clean bold by some bowler (names are like Patra, Sressa so don't know who it is). I was hoping that after a few overs I'll get hands on with the controls and I continued. Within 3 overs I lost all my wickets by scoring just 7 runs (4 extras). That is the time I opted for Net Practice. Really the Net Practice in this game is very useful than any other cricket game out there. The controls are awkward at first but if you get used to you'll be an intermediate in this game.

*Batting*

At first glance, it might seems that there are lot of controls and one cannot remember all these shots. But once you know the tricks, you are good to go.  One unique feature in Net Practice is Free Form. You can select the bowler/batsman you want, and bat/bowl. It will tell you the timing and footwork details. All my deliveries have very good timing but poor footwork. After spending 2+ hours in the net, I got enough confidence to get into real action.

*techfanz.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Shots_Avail.jpg

Read the full review here..... (So lazy to copy-paste the whole stuff)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution : Review*

Whats the full name of ICC WC2011????
This game looks pretty good maybe I'll try it after my RPGs.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution : Review*

^^ ICC Cricket World Cup.....  

249bucks isn't a big deal and sure worthy game IMO


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution : Review*

Yeah its worth but I can't find a damn review or anything about this game on any gaming sites. I searched for it on gamespot and IGN but no good.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution : Review*

^^

Read this

Cricket Revolution, Cricket Revolution Review, PC Reviews | Games Radar.com

Cricket Revolution for PC Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic

*www.espncricinfo.com/magazine/content/story/440193.html


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution : Review*

@ gameranand

Gamespot will not include games like cricket in their website , though i expect someone 249/- bucks WIPED out for no reason


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution : Review*

I have this game and I like it. Once you learn the controls (which can take long) its really fun.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution : Review*

Ok now I got it will give it a try after my current games.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution : Review*

Does it work with XBOX 360 controller for Windows or you need to stick with the keyboard+mouse combo ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution : Review*

Most Probably it would work with XBOX 360 controller because its an arcade game and most adcade game work with XBOX 360 controller.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution : Review*

Holy **** , that's a lot of controls. Good luck trying to memorize that 

If the game is as challenging as you claim, then I'll gladly get it.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution : Review*



pauldmps said:


> Does it work with XBOX 360 controller for Windows or you need to stick with the keyboard+mouse combo ?


No it won't 

*img819.imageshack.us/img819/3161/62037942.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution : Review*



pauldmps said:


> Does it work with XBOX 360 controller for Windows or you need to stick with the keyboard+mouse combo ?



Sadly, it's not. 



Tachyon1986 said:


> Holy **** , that's a lot of controls. Good luck trying to memorize that
> 
> If the game is as challenging as you claim, then I'll gladly get it.



It's damn challenging and still i am struggling to get past 60 runs in 10 overs match.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*



			
				furious_gamer said:
			
		

> It's damn challenging and still i am struggling to get past 60 runs in 10 overs match.


Believe it or not I made 1118 runs in 50 overs in BLC 2007. Now I am thinking to give this game a try just for the challenge.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*



gameranand said:


> Believe it or not I made 1118 runs in 50 overs in BLC 2007. Now I am thinking to give this game a try just for the challenge.



That is the reason i am saying it's the most competitive game i've ever played... 

I used to score 300+ in 10 overs in BLC 2005 and EA Cricket 2005, IIRC

---------- Post added at 02:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------




damngoodman999 said:


> @ gameranand
> 
> Gamespot will not include games like cricket in their website , though i expect someone 249/- bucks WIPED out for no reason



  

Go away you DA fanboi...... This thread is not for you.....

You will not say this after you try this game.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

Even am planning to try this game. 249 bucks is pretty cheap. Looks like this is better than the EA Sports version.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

^^ real alternative for EA and BLC series IMO.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

Well EA suck a big time and I love BLC but there is no challenge there thats the reason this game is good.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

^^ Ejjaktly... What's fun it'd be, if you hit every ball out of the fence.....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

And that would be a six most of the time.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

^^ kinda boring when i used to play EA Cricket 2005 where i'll hot almost 95% of  balls to 6 and rest for 4 and none.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

Goddamn WTF??? There are a lot of controls to memorize. A ball just came which deserved a six and hell I forgot the key combination damn its a real hard game not because of the opponent but because of the ****ing controls.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

^^ Yeah controls are pretty much fu(ked up and if you don't do that at perfect or near-perfect timing, you're done. Either a dot ball or a wicket...

And no need to memorize, Ctrl  - for defensive shots, alt to get down the pitch/aggressive and shift for slog.

Now combine this with direction keys in which direction you want to hit the ball. For ex. If mid on, then press down+right arrow keys, simple....


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

This game is still better than any game developed by an Indian game dev company. (if there is one)


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*



ico said:


> This game is still better than any game developed by an Indian game dev company. (if there is one)



You played it before?


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*



furious_gamer said:


> You played it before?


No, but it looks great. I guess we're still making Hanuman and Book-cricket games in Flash.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

^^ Well if its from Indian Developers then hats off to them to make a game at international standards because before this I only heard about Hanuman which got 1/10.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*



gameranand said:


> ^^ Well if its from Indian Developers then hats off to them to make a game at international standards because before this I only heard about Hanuman which got 1/10.


Sadly, this game is from Pakistani devs.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*



			
				ico said:
			
		

> Sadly, this game is from Pakistani devs.


Damn. I thought this was made by some Indian Devs. But well still good game but I don't think I'll play it for long because controls and timing are really freaking me out.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

^^ Leave the control, but do spend some time in nets buddy, with free form practice. I improved the timing and get used to controls in that way only. Don't leave a game simply b'coz u r unable ti hit sixes all the time.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

No I ain't leaving the game because I can't hit a six or four on every ball its just that I can't even touch every ball and the ball I touch are usually a boundary or atleast a run for sure nothing less but the problem is that the timing is so freaking that I can't hit all the ball and that freaks me out.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

That is where the fun is, if you ask me. Consider that you started to hit every ball or attend every ball, then it becomes just another cricket game. Now, we need to think about the length and shot, then hit it. It is how the real cricket works?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

Yeah but in cricket penalty of not touching a ball is not always a out. In this game there are no late shots its just that either you hit it or not. There is nothing about bad timing and other things.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

^^ No actually if you played in Nets, then you might get to know all kinda shots are there. Perfect timing, poor framework or vice versa. You need to spend some time on it, simple...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

Man I did sometime on nets and in matches but its just that if you hit a ball then its good but get late for a sec and you miss the ball and damn there is no timing meter at all.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

^^ I guess someone get frustrated. Don't expect to hit all balls. it's not possible.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

^^ Well Yeah I was kinda freaked out after playing this game goddamn I was able to touch only about 3 in an over. What I hate most is the absence of a timing meter and power meter for the shot.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

^^ I understand, initially i was seriously in need for that, esp the timing meter, but the trick is, simple, try to hit the ball when the ball leave the hands from the bowler. Simple.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

Yeah will try again.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*



			
				furious_gamer said:
			
		

> ^^ I understand, initially i was seriously in need for that, esp the timing meter, but the trick is, simple, try to hit the ball when the ball leave the hands from the bowler. Simple.


Yes. And you can play a ball late or early to adjust the shot angle.
You can nearly get a 4 every second ball after some time.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

^^ +1

BTW Ishu, had you played this game?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

Yeah, played and mastered. 
Me and my bro used to play this on LAN all day before we got bored of repetitiveness.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*



Ishu Gupta said:


> Yeah, played and mastered.
> Me and my bro used to play this on LAN all day before we got bored of *repetitiveness*.





What would you expect from a Cricket game? Rain delay's match kinda AI? LOL.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*


EA Cricket 07 had rain delay's.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

But the game sucks big time IMO. And the last EA Cricket i enjoyed playing was Cricket 2002. 

Other than that my list is simple,
BLC 2005


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

I found a cool patch for that game (EA07).
With it, every time you hit the ball, it flies to the moon. Even with the Dravid like defensive shots.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

^^ I tried that. Was damn funny. Is that any mod for this game? Some cool mods like adding timing meter?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

PlanetCricket

Check this site out. This is where I used to go when I wanted mods for cricket games.

You can get proper kits and names, AI, physics etc etc.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*

^^ Thanks for the link. Hope get real player name, unlike Y Pathra for Pathan.....


----------



## ico (Jul 6, 2011)

Save 75% on Cricket Revolution on Steam

Available for $1.25


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ nice deal for cricket fans


----------



## Alok (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Cricket Revolution: Review*



furious_gamer said:


> Hope get real player name, unlike Y Pathra for Pathan.....



lol  yeah that was really funny.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ That was pathetic and unlike other games, this game don't have option to edit player names in-game.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope we can add name patches like old games...that solve all problems


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ yes we can


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

I have tried this one and Ashes 2009 and still I am good with Brian Lara 2007. Nothing is better than that till now IMO.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 6, 2011)

BL2007 is awesome and no one is objecting, but this one is new and is TOUGH, challenging which no other game till today has offered. You play for few hours you can master even in hard mode. But this one, want you to be perfect in timing, stroke you choose etc.

This is where this games stands tall and no other cricket game comes close to this.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

It actually gets irritating. You are making a goddamn hard game with difficult controls on keyboard and don't give a controller support even for Xbox controller. What the hell is that. I play a game for enjoyment not to accomplish something. And this is where this game just suck. You'll get irritated with the keyboard controller and will uninstall this game. In Brian Lara I have played on normal and hard mode but I still haven't perfected very hard mode. That game gives me a challenge at that mode and I play that happily with my controller.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ FYI this game supports XBOX Controller with a mod and it is quite better compared to the hard KB controls and there are hell-a-lot of mods for player names and graphics improvements too.Try that and say how good it is. 

*www.planetcricket.net/forums/crick...se-gamepad-play-cricket-revolution-60590.html


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ Thanks will try that.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 7, 2011)

^^ Hope you have another game to praise after BLC 2007 ....


----------

